# CEL code P0236- Not in Ross-tech wiki



## AS3 (Oct 26, 2006)

*CEL code 000566/P0236- Not in Ross-tech wiki*

So I got this code and it's not in the wiki AND the service guys at my dealership say they have to do more research because they've never seen this before. The car runs, but boost kicks out at moderate to heavy throttle. There seems to be some boost at light throttle and it is not really RPM dependent, ie even at 4k and light throttle there seems to be some boost there, but push the accelerator harder and boost goes away.
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


_Modified by AS3 at 6:55 AM 5-8-2009_


----------



## Gozer The Destructor (May 10, 2004)

*Re: CEL code P0236- Not in Ross-tech wiki (AS3)*

This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The Generic OBD-II P-Codes Forum


----------



## AS3 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: CEL code P0236- Not in Ross-tech wiki (Gozer The Destructor)*

That's the code I got with my VAG-COM, and apparently the code that the VW dealership got when they scanned it.

Sorry for the delay, but I had to get this off my laptop:

000566 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31): Implausible Signal 
P0236 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 55263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:08:05
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2147 /min
Load: 7.8 %
Speed: 42.0 km/h
Temperature: 92.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V


_Modified by AS3 at 6:45 AM 5-8-2009_


----------



## lysolman (Aug 26, 2008)

Does this mean I get extra points?
16620
P0236
Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ Range/Performance 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3460927

I did a Google search for this: "2007 gti P0236"

Can you do me a big Fav next time you post? Can you post your vehicle specs in the post so I don't have to dig in your profile to help you. Thanks dude. 
Also, it sounds like you have a VAG-COM, may I also suggest you get an account with All Data DIY. This resource is another key piece to solving your own problems. It's nice because it lists all the "Generic" codes specific to your car and its components. Very nice tool to accompany a VAG-COM and a smart self-mechanic.


----------



## lysolman (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that your "Boost pressure sensor" may be bad. 
It's a $113 part that will probably be covered by warranty. 
My question is, Why the **** can't the dudes at the dealership take 10 minutes and the internet and come to a similar conclusion that I did. 
At the very least, they could put the new part on the car, and if it doesn't fix it, take it the **** off and use it again. 
The part is still good!


----------



## lysolman (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (lysolman)*

From your description, I'm thinking it's the boost sensor. 
But if you are having weird issues with your speedo/tach also, it could be your "Engine RPM sensor".
Maybe I should quit my job and become a V Dub tech.


----------



## AS3 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (lysolman)*

Thanks! So either my dealership dudes are idiots or lazy. I wonder if they'll figure it out? Car's still under BtoB warranty, so I'm not going to spelunk around under the hood until it runs out or I can't get satifaction from the dealer. Annoying.
No issues with the speedo/tach that I can detect.
Thanks again.


_Modified by AS3 at 7:16 AM 5-8-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please post more details, specifically we'd like to see a VIN, an ECU part number and ECU software version. An Auto-Scan would automatically include those details.


----------



## Sandoir (Feb 8, 2015)

*Did you ever get this fixed?*

I have the EXACT same problem! car behaves exactly as you describe it


----------

